# Sony Announces Their XQD Memory Cards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sony-announces-their-xqd-memory-cards/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sony-announces-their-xqd-memory-cards/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sony-announces-their-xqd-memory-cards/"></a></div>
<strong>Perfect Timing

</strong>Timed perfect by the folks at Sony, they have officially announced their XQD cards alongside the <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2012/01/05/the-official-announcement-nikon-d4.aspx/">officially official Nikon D4</a>.</p>
<p><strong>PARK RIDGE, N.J. , Jan 5, 2012 /PRNewswire/ –</strong> Giving photo enthusiasts and professional photographers a new level of speed and performance, the new Sony XQD™ memory cards support the recently adopted XQD specification for high-speed, high-performance digital image capture.</p>
<p>Using the XQD memory cards, XQD compatible high-end DSLR (Digital Single Lens Reflex) camera users can capture up to approximately 100 frames in RAW format in continuous shooting mode. In addition to outstanding high-speed data transfer capability, the new cards are highly reliable to protect users’ data and images.</p>
<p><!--more-->“Advanced shooters want to capture the moment in the highest quality possible, and that often means dealing with massive files like RAW images,” said Viviano Cantu , Director of Consumer Media for Sony Electronics. “Memory card technology has done a great job of keeping pace, but these new cards give an entirely new meaning to speed and performance.”</p>
<p>The new Sony cards are based on the XQD memory card specification, which the CompactFlash Association recently approved and licensed as an open format. With its ultra high write-speed performance, and when using Nikon’s new DSLR “D4,” the XQD memory card can record up to approximately 100 frames in RAW format in continuous shooting mode*.</p>
<p>The Sony XQD memory card achieves stable continuous shooting of RAW images and blazing fast data transfer rates of up to 1Gbps/125MB/s write and read (based on Sony tests and dependent on host hardware) through the PCIe interface, a computer expansion card standard for serial interfaces.</p>
<p>A unique controller and optimized flash memory enables high-speed data processing, resulting in faster write speed and performance that can’t be achieved by conventional compact flash cards.</p>
<p>Sony is also introducing a USB 2.0/3.0 compatible XQD card reader (model MRW-E80) so users can quickly and easily transfer large quantities of very high capacity data to their PC. Also, an XQD ExpressCard Adapter (QDA-EX1) will be available for use with computers with an ExpressCard™ 34 card slot.</p>
<p>“As users’ needs continue to evolve,” Cantu added, “Sony will also continue to enhance the XQD memory card line-up to meet the future requirements of the high-end digital imaging market.”</p>
<p>The new Sony products are planned to be available in February and are estimated to sell at the following retail prices:</p>
<ul>
<li>QD-H16 card, 16 GB, $129.99</li>
<li>QD-H32 card, 32 GB, $229.99</li>
<li>Card Reader, MRW-E80, $44.99</li>
<li>ExpressCard Adapter, QDA-EX1, $44.99</li>
</ul>
<p>For information, visit www.sony.net/Products/memorycard/en_us/xqd/index.html.</p>
<p>* When used with Nikon “D4,” with capture of compressed 12-bit NEF (RAW) images; based on Nikon research.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 6, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Sony XQD memory card achieves stable continuous shooting of RAW images and blazing fast data transfer rates of up to 1Gbps/*125MB/s* write and read



http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33363_1-57353184/lexar-pushes-compactflash-speeds-with-1000x-cards/

"_...the new line of 1000X cards reaches sustained read speeds of 150MB per second. Write speeds are a smidgen slower--966X, or *145MBps*..._"

Does XQD have any true advantage on write speed?




Canon Rumors said:


> QD-H16 card, 16 GB, $129.99
> QD-H32 card, 32 GB, $229.99
> Card Reader, MRW-E80, $44.99
> ExpressCard Adapter, QDA-EX1, $44.99



XQD's price doesn't sound too bad though comparing to what 16GB CF was initially introduced years ago.


----------



## JonJT (Jan 6, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The Sony XQD memory card achieves stable continuous shooting of RAW images and blazing fast data transfer rates of up to 1Gbps/*125MB/s* write and read
> ...


Right now, it doesn't seem so. But remember, CF technology is very mature. XQD isn't. I'm sure that the XQD spec calls out a much higher theoretical maximum throughput.


----------

